# Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA???



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just wondering if anyone is going? I am still thinking about it.....


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

*Re: Anyone going to the Rochester Fair in NH?*

When is it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Anyone going to the Rochester Fair in NH?*

September 15th


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Anyone going to the Rochester Fair in NH?*

Is that a one day open doe show? I need more info! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Anyone going to the Rochester Fair in NH?*

LOL! Sorry! Yes one day ADGA doe(?) show...
But this is all the info I have...:

September 15, 2012 Rochester Fair ADGA Goat Show
Rochester Fairgrounds, Rochester, NH
Judge:TBA
Contact: http://www.rochesterfair.com


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Anyone going to the Rochester Fair in NH?*

Mmm, I'll have to think about it, I'll have to check my calendar since we might be in NJ then..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Anyone going to the Rochester Fair in NH?*

Well if your not you should come!! It looks like I have a really good shot of going! It would be great to meet you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Anyone going to Barnstable on the 28th?


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Skyla you are killing me!! Throwing all these shows in my face. :laugh:

I could probably go to the one in MA, but it is such a far drive from NY blegh.

They have a goat show on a Monday on Sept. 3rd in Mass too. Never heard of a goat show on a Monday...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! Sorry! I am not bringing my does to Barnstable(showing my 4-H leaders goats)... but I really think we might go to Rochester!!

That would be cool!

What one is on the 3rd?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Oh yeah Blanford Fair :doh: LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Yea hahahaha, I guessing you're looking at the same list as me?
http://www.newenglandndgoats.org/shows/shows.htm

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! yes I am! :laugh:

I just REALLY want to show my Jr.s this year! They will be Sr.s in the spring...


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Mmm, I've been showing my one senior Appoline, you saw her in the other topic. ;D And few juniors. I am sooo determined to get my one doe's dry leg since she won in an AOP class but it didn't count because of tattoo mix up. Now that it's fixed I'm ready hahha, and then I just have a few kids from this year that I'm popping in the shows to see how they do.

Sooo I hope I see you at the shows... some day. :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I am really hoping to get a dry leg... but I will be happy just to get them in a sanctioned ring! LOL!

That would be so cool! but yes someday! You aren't very far! you ever come to MA or NH to show?


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I might come to NH. Are you going to the VT SVDGA next year?

Well if you want a sanctioning for Nigerians come to NY on the 22nd, I will be bringing 4-5 juniors alone, plus there will be a lot more! :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

That would be cool!!!
I would like to! But I doubt my mom will.... 

Of this month? I will be @ my 4-H show still.... I would like to try and get to the NY one next spring though!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Are you talking about Altamont next spring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Yes... I just have no way of getting down there! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Mwaha, Altamont is only 40 minutes away from my house!
It is an awesome show though, Dragonfly and Fairlea farms completely took the show this year though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Lucky you!! The closest to me is the New Boston one!

They have really nice goats! The show I went to last year Fairlea was in the front of every class she was in!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Joanne from Dragonfly brought the ADGA Champion, Topaz!

You better watch over your goats if you come to NY though, they just might "mysteriously" end up in my goat's pens. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

She did!? I love that doe!!!

LOL!! Don't worry I will!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

It was soo funny though because I'm pretty sure that Topaz didn't even place first in her class. :ROFL:

Have you heard about the Rhinebeck show? You should come there next year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! that is pretty funny!

no... never heard of it... where do you get show info?


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

It's another NY show,LOL. It is usually at the end of June each year, this year it was June 16th. It's at the Dutchess County Fairgrounds, and is a really great show. It is a senior doe show and then a seperate junior doe show, so you can win legs for your juniors too. x)

It is 2 rings and it is pretty interesting how they do it.

Just look here and this should fill you in on all the shows everywhere! LOL.. unless you found this already. haha

http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... tmode=flat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Cool! Maybe I'll be able to go next year... I would like to make it to a few shows out of state.... I have also always wanted to do a 2 ring show too!

Thanks for the link! I have seen it but completely forgot about it!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

You haven't done a 2 ring show yet? They are nice because if you get like last under one judge then you still have another chance to get first under another.

I've done a 4-Ring show... it took forever!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

No not yet! REALLY want to though!

Oh wow! I bet!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

And it was a 4-Ring buck show to boot! That one was at Altamont too... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Aww yes! I know what one you're talking about!
LOL! We have NO buck shows here! just that one! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

You.... need to own your own buck and stop leasing!!
I have my own bucky boy... Tex.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I want to soooo bad! My mom said If I buy my own then I can next year!!!

Are you going to buy Bird Is The Word??


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I want to.. but Ashely hasn't been on in like five days! Not that I'm counting.. hahaha! :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! I think she lost power.... not sure though... I hope you can get him! I want to soo bad too! LOL! But you will need to bring him down for a date here!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I know!! He would compliment my one doe soo well! Not to mention a few of your does. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I know! I have already dreamed of who I would breed him too! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

He sure is a nice boy... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

He is! I have been admiring Birdy (his dam) FOREVER!!! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I KNOW! I need some of those long teats in my herd! All my Nigis have these tiny obnoxious to milk teats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! I was drooling over her udder! :drool:


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Me too! Hahaa, it looks like in a few pictures that her teats point inward but that could just be because she was overly bagged up..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Yes... but it isn't that bad either way....


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Yea I saw Birdy in person before and she is soo tiny! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I saw her too when we went to pick up my 2 girls... I know! She is! So stinkin CUTE though!(and BEAUTIFUL!)


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

 lololol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Ashley went to the NY show right? is that where you saw Birdy?


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Yes Ma'am. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

:laugh: That is what I thought...


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I saw her only at Altamont, not at Syracuse, or Rhinebeck though, even though Ashley was there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Did you not go??


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I did, but she didn't bring Birdy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Oh! I though you didn't see Ashley LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL, I just got home from shaving two wiggling,screaming 3month old doelings. It was tiring.... :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! Fun fun fun!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

And I still have to shave another 3month old and then 2 adults. :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! The babies throw the biggest fits! 
I have to do 2 of my Jrs. for my 4-H show still....


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Hahaha, atleast I'm not the only one! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! I think I'm gonna wait till next tuesday.... What show are you clipping them for?


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

My 4-H show on the 17th, Tri-County show on the 19th and Open doe show on the 22nd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Oh wow! Busy busy!! your 4-H only one day? mine is on the 21st but I have to be there from the 19th to the 22nd! Urg!!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Well my goats, since I'm doing the Tri-County & 4-H show they have to stay there for the rest of the week for visitors to pet them. *cringes.*

Since it is the fair.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Oh... I know what you mean! I am trying to think of ways to keep my girls as far away from the front of the pen as possible! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

*Puts grain to back of pen* LOL

But the bummer about my fair is that the hay racks are already there, wooden and are right next to the... :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL!

That stinks! I don't think we have hay feeders... going to look at the pens on the 18th


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Yep... well I can only hope that no one gets sick. Last year actually this family came an showed their meat goats at the 4-H fair and one their baby goats actually died on the fairgrounds! I was very disturbed and for the rest of the week I continued to think my Appoline was sick. (she wasn't)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

OH wow!!! That is crazy! I am pretty sure our fair has a vet check so that makes me feel a bit better....

I would do the same!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

We do have our state vet there and she looks at every goat, but I suppose maybe she looked those goats over too quickly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Wow.... I hope nothing happens to my baby girls!!! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Probably nothing will, that was the first time we had an problems there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I know..... But I worry over everything!!!!

But I am making a sign that they have to sanitize hands B4 and after touching my does!  LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL, Yep put a purell bottle next to your goat pen and then by the end the bottle will still be full! LOL!! :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL!!!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Or some random person will just take the whole bottle. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL!!!! I don't think I would be very happy W/ that person!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

It will be me... wearing a mustache and a wig. :thumb: LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL!!! So I'll B on the look out for a girl in a wig W/ a moostash (LOL) LOL!!!

Now watch that will happen just it won't be you, and I'll just be laughing my head off while I get weird looks from my leader!!! LOL!!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

That could be anybody.. lots of girls have wigs ad mutasches nowadays. :wink:

Then when people go up to her and ask about you she will just be like... "Well... um. That kid there, no one really knows what is wrong with her. " LOLLOLOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL!!!! Oh yah! I see 'em ALL the time 

LOL!!! How rude!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

She just has these random laughing outbursts all the time.. no wonder goats get scared when se tries to publicly shave them! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: HAHA!!!! LOL! Yep happens ALL the time! nothing new LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

Just try to ignore her for now.. until we put her in a straightjacket.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL!!!

What then lock me in a padded room!?!? LOL!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

I see I get talked about when I'm gone  :ROFL:

About Birdy, she beat Topaz in her class :wink:  Her teats did point in a bit when she was overbagged her first couple of fills, but they point straight down now and her fore udder has gotten a lot better, fuller with more extension. I didn't show her at the last two or three NY shows because she is only a 2yr and the chances of 2yr old winning Grand Champ is lower because of their age, so I brought my older does since space and handlers are limited and they had a better chance because of age. But since Sensation just finished Birdy is taking her place in the "show string" for the rest of the year, even though I kind of like this break from a show every single weekend!!! Once I get a big truck and trailer I will be able to take more does... someday LOL

And Bonnie swept the WHOLE altamont NY show, she got all the grands and reserves! She deserved them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Going to the Rochester Fair - NH Or Barnstable Fair - MA*

LOL! 

Yay! Go Birdy!!! And :drool: I LOVE her udder! I can only imagine what I would do seeing it now! LOL!

Ashley if you are ever nee more handlers.... I'm here! LOL!

Bonnie has really nice goats! I really like Marguerite! :drool:


----------

